

John Tierney: Is Happiness Overrated? - cwan
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/17/science/17tierney.html?_r=1&src=me&ref=science

======
rfugger
Zen & the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance quite thoroughly describes the
impossibility of ever fully defining what is good.

